# Looking for old stories



## tnarg44 (Nov 21, 2017)

1) Girl gains weight in a time travel-y way. Everytime she eats she gains a massive amount, and her situation around her changes. Her parents start off wealthier and end up not as well off due to supporting her

2) Short story: girl randomly starts gaining in class, runs away from school and grows to immobility in an abandoned building

3) Very wealthy girl uses machines to keep herself skinny. Group of chubbier girls at her high school catch on and turn it against her, and she ends up gaining on a farm.

Thank you for any help


----------



## daedal (Nov 21, 2017)

#1 sounds like "Larger Every Day"
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35922
The other two aren't ringing any bells with me.


----------



## tnarg44 (Nov 21, 2017)

daedal said:


> #1 sounds like "Larger Every Day"
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35922
> The other two aren't ringing any bells with me.



thank you daedal


----------

